# verschiedene Spannungen in einer Leitung



## mitchih (17 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anlage die umgebaut werden soll. Es sind z.Zt. 24 V Motoren eingebaut. Diese sollen nun durch Servomotoren ersetzt werden. Als Speisespannung benötigen die Motoren ca. 40V möglich wäre bis 60

Nun habe ich aber jeweils zum Motor nur eine Leitung 10x1 durch die soll nun anstatt 24 V 42V und die E/As gehen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das zulässig ist, bzw. wo mann das genau lesen kann.

Zusätzlich geht das ganze dann noch über einen Vielpolstecker (Hartig)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## wincc (18 August 2008)

hi
also soweit ich weiß geht das ohne probleme solange die zulässige spannung des kabels nicht überschritten wird

also wenn du ein kabel hast das für 400 V geeinet ist kannst du da auch 400V und 24V gleichzeitig reinlegen......wichtig ist die zugelassene spannung

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

es ist nicht schön aber möglich ... und zulässig! wobei im zweifelsfalle zu einem hybridkabel gegriffen werden sollte ... am besten ist aber immer noch die trennung um den optimalen schutz aller organe zu gewährleisten, man denke nur an das durchtrennte und kurzgeschlossene kabel - ich glaube 42V hält die karte nicht ab, hab es aber bisher nur mit 400V getestet


----------



## Tobi P. (24 August 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> also wenn du ein kabel hast das für 400 V geeinet ist kannst du da auch 400V und 24V gleichzeitig reinlegen



Können und dürfen sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Mit einer Normenfundstelle kann ich zwar nicht dienen, die Führung von Netz - u. Kleinspannung in einer Leitung ist aber nicht zulässig. Was passiert z.b. beim Bruch der Isolierung von Netz - u. Signalader beispielsweise an einer Knickstelle? Wie siehts mit Störungen der Signaladern durch die Netzadern aus? Was ist mit Trennungsabständen zwischen Netz - u. Kleinspannung?


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tobi P. (24 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es ist nicht schön aber möglich ... und zulässig!



Da hab ich komischerweise was anderes gelernt...... Entweder man verlegt getrennte Leitungen oder verwendet eine Hybridleitung - was anderes ist nicht zulässig. Die Hybridleitungen haben nämlich im Gegensatz zur Standard-Mehraderleitung getrennte Basis - u. Zusatzisolierungen, sind praktisch zwei autarke Leitungen mit Aderisolation und Mantel in einem zusätzlichen Mantel.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## WL7001 (24 August 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Mit einer Normenfundstelle kann ich zwar nicht dienen, die Führung von Netz - u. Kleinspannung in einer Leitung ist aber nicht zulässig.
> Gruß Tobi



Das wird auch nicht möglich sein, denn es gibt keine. Sind wir seinerzeit tagelang auf der Meisterschule drauf rumgeritten. Es ist erlaubt. Es gibt keine Norm, die es verbietet. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, war hier nicht die Frage.

Richtig ist die Aussage, dass das Kabel für die höchste Spannung geeignet sein muss. 

Sollte sich seit dem Ende meiner Schule 2001 was geändert haben bitte ich zwecks Weiterbildung um die Normenfundstelle.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Tobi P. (24 August 2008)

Hm, ich habs anders gelernt. Wir hatten das Thema in der Ausbildung auch mal angeschnitten und laut unserem Ausbilder ist es unzulässig  
Naja egal, ich lege eh immer getrennte Leitungen. Aber das Thema interessiert mich, ich werd mich da mal mit ein paar Kollegen kurzschliessen, mal schauen was die sagen.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## vierlagig (24 August 2008)

wie bereits gesagt wurde: es ist zulässig! aber schön ist anders! ... wirklich nur im äußersten notfall würd ich es anwenden ...


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie bereits gesagt wurde: es ist zulässig! aber schön ist anders! ... wirklich nur im äußersten notfall würd ich es anwenden ...


 
Bei ECOFAST ist doch auch BUS und VERSORGUNG gemeinsam!

Gruß


----------



## Basco (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Wir haben bei uns folgende Situation:
Wir müssen spannungsregelbare Motore mit integrierter Thermokontaktüberwachung betreiben. Der Motorenhersteller verlangt die Überwachung des Thermokontaktes inkl. Zwangsverriegelung.
Wir möchten nun mit unserer Steuerspannung (34VDC) den Thermokontakt auswerten. Dazu müssten wir die Versorgungsspannung des Motors (0-400V(500V/690V) und die 24VDC für die Thermokontaktüberwachung in einem Kabel verlegen. Gibt es irgend eine Norm die es verbietet? Eine getrennt Verlegung ist zar möglich, bringt aber eigentlich nichts, da der Thermokontakt ja im Wicklungspaket eingewickelt ist.... 
Das das Kabel für die höchste Spannung ausgelegt sein muss, versteht sich von selbst. Aber wie sieht es mit dem Berührungsschutz usw aus?


----------



## HBL (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Basco

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 unter Abschnitt 13.1.3 *"Leiter von verschiedenen Stromkreisen"* findet man unter anderem (Auszug):

Leiter von verschiedenen Stromkreisen dürfen ... zum selben Mehrleiterkabel gehören, vorausgesetzt, dass diese Anordnung die einwandfreie Betriebsweise der entsprechenden Stromkreise nicht beeinträchtigt.
Werden diese Stromkreise mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen betrieben, müssen die Leiter entweder durch geeignete Abdeckungen getrennt sein, oder für die höchste vorkommende Spannung, der ein beliebiger Leiter ... ausgesetzt sein kann, isoliert sein, z.B. für ungeerdete Systeme die Spannung Phase gegen Phase und für geerdete Systeme die Spannung Phase gegen Erde.

Somit ist klar, in einem Mehrleiterkabel dürfen verschiedene Spannungen vorhanden sein. Die Isolation dieses Kabels muss jedoch der höchsten an diesem Kabel angeschlossenen Spannung genügen.

Bezüglich Berührungsschutz gelten die Grundsätze der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 Abschnitte 6.2 *" Schutz gegen direktes Berühren"*, und der Abschnitt 6.3 *"Schutz bei indirektem Berühren*".

Gruss

Hans


----------



## IBFS (2 Oktober 2008)

Basco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Wir haben bei uns folgende Situation:
> Wir müssen spannungsregelbare Motore mit integrierter Thermokontaktüberwachung betreiben. Der Motorenhersteller verlangt die Überwachung des Thermokontaktes inkl. Zwangsverriegelung.
> ...


 


Das sowas erlaubt sein muß - LESE einfach nur das Posting über dir - da habe ich es doch schon geschrieben. 

Siehe das Bild Ecofast-Kombileitung 3x400V + Profibus in EINER Leitung.

Gruß


----------



## Basco (2 Oktober 2008)

Das Kabel ist wie gesagt nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist das der Thermokontakt in der Wicklung eingewickelt ist. Daher kann ich mir jegliche Sonderkabel schon sparen. Die Schwachstelle ist der Motor und darauf habe ich keinen Einfluss. Meine Bedenken gehen dahin das ich meine mich zu erinnern das die 24VDC Steuerspannung in einem Schaltschrank als Schutzkleinspannung anzusehen ist. Dies würde dann aber wieder ausschliessen das die 24VDC Steuerspannung für die Thermokantaktüberwachung im Motor benutzt werden darf.

Gruss Sven


----------



## defans (2 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, ist nun mal erlaubt.

Wichtig ist die angegebene Isolationsspannung des Kabels und der Querschnitt sollte ausreichend sein.
Achtung bei Motoren den Anlaufstom berücksichtigen.
Bisher war das in der DIN VDE 0100-520 Bbl 2 nachzulesen.
Die neue Norm müsste ich erst raussuchen, da steht aber mit Sicherheit nichts anderes.

Bei Servomotoren sind aber meies Wissens geschirmte Kabel vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben, zwecks EMV.

Gruss d.


----------



## OHGN (2 Oktober 2008)

Basco schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist wie gesagt nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist das der Thermokontakt in der Wicklung eingewickelt ist. Daher kann ich mir jegliche Sonderkabel schon sparen. Die Schwachstelle ist der Motor und darauf habe ich keinen Einfluss. Meine Bedenken gehen dahin das ich meine mich zu erinnern das die 24VDC Steuerspannung in einem Schaltschrank als Schutzkleinspannung anzusehen ist. Dies würde dann aber wieder ausschliessen das die 24VDC Steuerspannung für die Thermokantaktüberwachung im Motor benutzt werden darf.
> 
> Gruss Sven


@Basco:
Deine Bedenken sind durchaus berechtigt.
Wir hatten schon mal den Fall, dass die Wicklungsspannung eines Motors voll auf den Thermokontakt durchgeschlagen hatte.:shock: 
Seither setzen wir auch bei Motoren mit Thermokontaktüberwachung Thermistor-Auswertegeräte ein, die sorgen dann für die sichere galvanische Trennung zwischen dem "eingewickelten" Thermokontakt und dem 24 VDC Steuerspannungskreis.
.


----------



## Basco (2 Oktober 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> ... Seither setzen wir auch bei Motoren mit Thermokontaktüberwachung Thermistor-Auswertegeräte ein, die sorgen dann für die sichere galvanische Trennung zwischen dem "eingewickelten" Thermokontakt und dem 24 VDC Steuerspannungskreis.
> .



Und genau das soll aus Kostengründen vermieden werden. Es soll eine absolute Low-Cost Variante sein. Es ist also zulässig. Ob es eine sinnvolle oder schöne Lösung ist, ist erst einmal aussen vor...

Gruss Sven


----------



## HBL (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Basco

Betreffend der Schutzkleinspannung im Schaltschrank ist in der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 unter Pkt. 6.4.1 Abs. d) folgendes festgehalten:

Die Leiter jedes PELV-Stromkreises müssen räumlich von allen anderen Stromkreisen getrennt werden. Falls diese Anforderung nicht praktikabel ist, müssen die Vorkehrungen für die Isolierung nach 13.1.3 angewendet werden. (siehe meinen vorherstehenden Beitrag).

D. h. , es darf eine PELV zusammen mit höheren Spannungen unter Berücksichtigung der Isolierung in einem Mehraderkabel geführt werden.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## maxi (7 November 2008)

Ich habe dafür immer die passenden Kabel von IGUS oder LAPP gekauft und teilweise sogar welche bauen lassen.

Was viele da verwechseln ist das in der Elektroinstallation / Hausbau keine unterscheidlichen Stromkreise etc. in einer klemmdose sein dürfen.

Es gibt in der Elektrotechnik massig Urbans.


----------



## IBFS (16 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Was viele da verwechseln ist das in der Elektroinstallation / Hausbau keine unterscheidlichen Stromkreise etc. in einer klemmdose sein dürfen.


 
..bei EIB sind definitiv die EIB-Spannung (30V) und die Aktorspannung (230V) in einer Klemmdose....


----------



## maxi (15 Januar 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..bei EIB sind definitiv die EIB-Spannung (30V) und die Aktorspannung (230V) in einer Klemmdose....


 
Die EIB steht/stand auch expliziet mit in der VDE


----------



## Gaida (20 Februar 2009)

Basco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Wir haben bei uns folgende Situation:
> Wir müssen spannungsregelbare Motore mit integrierter Thermokontaktüberwachung betreiben. Der Motorenhersteller verlangt die Überwachung des Thermokontaktes inkl. Zwangsverriegelung.
> ...


 

Auszug aus DIN EN 60204
*Leiter* von verschiedenen Stromkreisen dürfen nebeneinander verlegt werden, im selben Leitungskanal (z. B.Elektro-Installationsrohr, zu öffnender Elektro-Installationskanal) liegen oder zum *selben Mehrleiterkabel*
gehören, vorausgesetzt, dass diese Anordnung die einwandfreie Betriebsweise der entsprechenden Stromkreise
nicht beeinträchtigt. Werden diese Stromkreise mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen betrieben, müssen
die Leiter entweder durch geeignete Abdeckungen getrennt sein, oder für die höchste vorkommende Spannung,
der ein beliebiger Leiter im selben Leitungskanal ausgesetzt sein kann, isoliert sein.......... 

So weit ich weis ist das z.B. bei Aufzügen üblich, der Berührungschutz muss natürlich auch für die höchstvorkommende Spannung ausgelegt sein und durch einen Schluss darf kein ungewollter Betrieb eingeleitet werden, deshalb muss der Kleinspannungskreis geerdet sein (PELV).


----------



## Spsneuling (25 März 2009)

*Verschiedene Spannungen in einer Leitung*

Hallo,
zu diesem Thema empfehle ich mal in der VDE 0113 Teil 1 nachzuschauen.
Dort steht unter 13.1.3, dass Leiter von verschiedenen Stromkreisen mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen in einer Mehraderleitung verlegt werden dürfen, wenn die Leitung für die höchst vorkommende Spannung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## HBL (25 März 2009)

Guten Morgen

Eine Erklärung zu den Normen:

Die Norm VDE 0113 Teil1 entspricht der Norm DIN EN 60204-1.

Ich denke mal, die Norm VDE 0113 Teil 1 wurde durch die EN Norm ersetzt.

Der Titel der aktuell gültigen EN-Norm lautet: DIN EN 60204-1:2006. Wobei der vorangestellte Zusatz (DIN) der entsprechende Länderzusatz ist.

Schöner Tag

Hans


----------



## RM73 (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte da evtl. eine Quelle aus der VDE!

VDE 0100/520/528.1

Nähe zu anderen technischen Anlagen.

Wenn die einzelnen Adern für die höchste Spannung ausglegt sind, sollte es erlaubt sein.

Gruß

Roland


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*naja ...*

Korrigiert mich mal wenn ich falsch liege aber nach der NIN Norm ist es doch nur dann gestattet mit 2 verschiedenen Spannungen in der selben Leitung zu fahren wenn alle daran angeschlossenen Komponenten zur selben Anlage gehören.

Gruss BKR


----------



## bimbo (17 Januar 2010)

An meiner Gesellenprüfung war das eine Fangfrage. Damals hieß das: Leistungs- und Steuerstromkreise in einer Leitung sind* zulässig*! 

Grundlegendes wird sich daran  nicht geändert haben! Alle Sytemstecker an Motoren, die z.B. UVW und Bremse/Fühler beinhalten, wären illegal!

Sorry!


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> An meiner Gesellenprüfung war das eine Fangfrage. Damals hieß das: Leistungs- und Steuerstromkreise in einer Leitung sind* zulässig*!
> 
> Grundlegendes wird sich daran  nichts geändert haben, alle Sytemstecker an Motoren, die z.B. UVW und Bremse/Fühler beinhalten illegal!



Könntest du deinen 2ten Satz noch mal lesen, und vor allem so formulieren,
das man wenigstens halbwegs eindeutig ahnen kann was du meinst ...


----------



## IBFS (17 Januar 2010)

> Leistungs- und Steuerstromkreise in einer Leitung sind* zulässig*


 

Bei solchen Mengen an Komisteckern und -kabeln in allen 
Bereichen wäre es geradezu absurd, wenn das verboten
wäre.

Gruß


----------



## The Big B. (9 August 2011)

Ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. 
Es ist ja nun zwar geklärt dass zwei unterschiedliche Spannungen in einer Leitung vorhanden sein dürfen. Gilt das auch für einen Not-Aus Sicherheitsstromkreis, also der Überwachungskontakt des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes und einen weiteren Stromkreis mit einer Spannung von 24V oder 230V? Ich hab bei der Sache ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und würde den Sicherheitskreis lieber mit einer extra Leitung versehen.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (10 August 2011)

Hier spielt der Performancelevel auch noch eine große Rolle.
Querschlüsse / Aderbeschädigungen dürfen zu keinem Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.  Wenn du ein Not-Aus-Schaltgerät mit Taktsignalen und entsprechender Auswertung nutzt, dann kannst du - meist - in einem gemeinsamen Kabel fahren. Hier gelten dann die Bestimmungen des Schaltgeräteherstellers.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 August 2011)

Sofern Querschlüsse erkannt werden, hätte ich keine Bedenken 24V Signale zusammen mit sicherheitsrelevanten Signalen in einer Leitung zu verlegen. Das machen wir z.B. bei der Sammelleitung zu einem Bedienpult.
Bei 230V würde ich das nicht machen. Klemmfehler werden möglicherweise brutal bestraft, weil 230V im 24V-Kreis i.d.R. zu unschöner Rauchbildung an elektronischen Geräten führt.
Vom Stil her finde ich das unsauber.
Eine zweite Leitung zu verlegen ist doch normalerweise keine große Aktion.


----------



## Proxy (10 August 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der Sache ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und würde den Sicherheitskreis lieber mit einer extra Leitung versehen.



Wenn du schon selber ein flaues Gefühl hast, wieso machst du es nicht gleich mit einer zweiten Leitung? Upgraden darf man immer nur nicht Downgraden.

Persönlich hab ich immer/oft in einer Sammelleitung von Bedienpulten wo ein Not-Aus ist 24V gemischt drin. 230V Verlege ich allein da bei 24V geräten kein 230V gebraucht wird bzw. so selten bei mir das ich da 2 Leitungen ziehen lasse.

MfG


----------



## The Big B. (10 August 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Wenn du schon selber ein flaues Gefühl hast, wieso machst du es nicht gleich mit einer zweiten Leitung?



Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde ich auch 2 getrennte Leitungen nehmen aber mein Chef sieht das anders. Aber da das ja wohl nicht verboten ist kann ich nun wohl damit leben obwohl ich es nicht schön finde.
Danke für die Antworten.

MFG


----------



## Honky (21 August 2011)

Trifft ein etwas anderen Bereich 
aber ich habe letztens gelesen, dass bei Dimmbaren Leuchten es erlaubt ist die 0-10 V mit in die 230 V Versorgungsleitung zu verlegen.
Da wurde auf den Hersteller verwiesen der das freigibt.
Bei Steuerung würde ich es aber auch eher getrennt verlegen.
Der mögliche Schaden ist teuerer wie paar Meter Kabel.


----------



## floppy (18 November 2011)

Guten Morgen
Ich weiß, der Thread ist schon was älter, hab ihn aber jetzt erst gesehen.
Das es erlaubt, bzw nicht verboten ist verschiedene Spannungen im gleichen Kabel zu führen ist mir klar - hatte die VDE vor ein paar Jahren mal zich mal gewälzt bis ich mir sicher war (zu 98% jedenfalls). 

Wollte nur etwas in den Raum stellen was mir mal aufgefallen ist.

Ist es nicht das selbe mehrere Spannungen in einer Leitung zu führen wie in einem Kabelkanal? Ich meine, wer würde 2 Kabelkanäle (oder mehr) montieren - einen für die 24V Steuerspannung und einen für die Leistung? Die Praxis ist ja eher in einem Kabelkanal 24V, 0-10V, 230V und 400V zu führen, oder? 
Oder, ein Schütz welches mit 24V angesteuert wird und 400V schaltet - was ist wenn sich die Steuerleitung löst und sich den Leistungsklemmen nähert (Tatsache, ich habs erlebt - da war eine neue Ausgangskarte und eine Feinsicherung fällig). Gut, würden alle Klemmen mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen ist es eher unmöglich, aber, gerade bei Inbetriebnahmen oder Entstörungen gehts schon mal hektisch zu...

Ich würde das, unbeachtet jeder Norm, als das selbe Problem ansehen. Oder sind meine Gedanken so abwegig?


----------

